# Jeep Patriot carseat install



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi. We are looking at buying a 2010 Jeep Patriot. My problem is with installing our FF carseat. The headrests are soft and squishy and do not move up leaving a space for me to anchor the tether strap tightly. So I would either have to put the strap off to the side, or over top of the squishy headrest. Neither of these solutions seem safe to me. Does anyone have any experience with installing FF carseats in a Patriot? Also, when I use the shoulder belt for the carseat instead of the anchors, when I pull on the lap portion, it gets loose and doesn't stay tight. Do I need to use a locking clip in this vehicle? Or is there another way to make the belt lock up?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would read the manual for the car on car seat installation. It'll tell you how to thread the tether and how the belts lock. The dealer should be able to let you look at the manual.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, I know I should read the manual. The dealer said it was ok off to the side, but I'm not going to take his word for it. I forgot to ask for a manual when I was there, just because of how crazy it is looking at cars with a 3 year old running all over the place







. The dealership is 45 mins away and we aren't planning on going back until Wednesday, so I am just wondering if anyone has btdt with this kind of install.

Edited to add:
ok, so I downloaded the manual...I should have thought of that in the first place. It says "Once you have completed securing the child restraint with the seat belt, secure the top tether strap. *The tether strap should be routed over the center top of the head restraint.*" So that means the tether strap will be tight, but not hold the carseat as firmly as it does in my current vehicle. Is that ok? I mean the manual says it is ok, but it just seems odd to me, so if anyone can educate me I would be grateful.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magali* 
.

Edited to add:
ok, so I downloaded the manual...I should have thought of that in the first place. It says "Once you have completed securing the child restraint with the seat belt, secure the top tether strap. *The tether strap should be routed over the center top of the head restraint.*" So that means the tether strap will be tight, but not hold the carseat as firmly as it does in my current vehicle. Is that ok? I mean the manual says it is ok, but it just seems odd to me, so if anyone can educate me I would be grateful.

Yes, the top tether is not there to securely install the seat, it's there to keep the seat from rotating as far forward in a collission. If that's what the car manual says to do, that's what you're supposed to do.

That being said, I believe all 2011 cars are required to have adjustable headrests (can anyone verify?) so if you want to wait for the 2011s this might be a non-issue.


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magali* 
Also, when I use the shoulder belt for the carseat instead of the anchors, when I pull on the lap portion, it gets loose and doesn't stay tight. Do I need to use a locking clip in this vehicle? Or is there another way to make the belt lock up?

I drive a Grand Cherokee, and I do not need a locking clip for a seatbelt install. Instead of the ratchet design where the seat belts ratchet back in at the shoulder part, the Jeep seatbelts have a locking thingy right at the buckle, so you just buckle the carseat in, and pull on the top part that would go over the shoulder away from the buckle and it will grab and lock it. I also have a FF carseat in mine, and I just route the tether over the headrest. HTH!


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jillmamma* 
I drive a Grand Cherokee, and I do not need a locking clip for a seatbelt install. Instead of the ratchet design where the seat belts ratchet back in at the shoulder part, the Jeep seatbelts have a locking thingy right at the buckle, so you just buckle the carseat in, and pull on the top part that would go over the shoulder away from the buckle and it will grab and lock it. I also have a FF carseat in mine, and I just route the tether over the headrest. HTH!

Yep, does help. Ty.


----------

